# Maverick ET732 $45 w coupon free shipping from Amazon!



## njfoses (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice deal on the mav 732 thermometer for $45 w coupon with free shipping from amazon.  http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/887...btech-meat-temperature-magnet-guide?#comments


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, I'm ordering another!  Always need a spare!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 31, 2013)

Yo Todd, Will you have a deal going like this....I'd prefer to wait and buy from you.


----------



## stovebolt (Jan 31, 2013)

I had to buy at that price. Thanks for the info.

Chuck


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 31, 2013)

I tell you what.....

As long as this deal is valid at Amazon, I'll match the price and give Free Shipping On Your Entire Order too!

https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732

Todd


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow! That is quite the deal Todd!


----------



## deltaphi216 (Feb 1, 2013)

wow, nice!!!

I should have waited a couple of days to order mine...


----------



## scootermagoo (Feb 1, 2013)

Is this deal still good, Todd?  If so, I'm in!


----------



## fclover (Feb 1, 2013)

It's a great deal and I'll probably buy another.   Could someone please reply about the Maverick with the Masterbuilt.  Looks like that question got lost in the excitement about the good deal.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Feb 1, 2013)

Deal has expired...


----------

